# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ=ΣΥΝΦ;

## Λυκιδευς

Υπαρχει κανεις που να γνωριζει εαν υπαρχει περιπτωση(ειδικη) οπου ο συντελεστης ισχυος να μην ειναι το συνφ;

----------


## spirakos

Μιας και ο συντελεστης ισχυος ειναι ο λογος ενεργης ισχυος προς φαινομενης ισχυος δηλαδη ο λογος προσκείμενης προς υποτείνουσα  τριγωνομετρικα
Τοτε υποχρεωτικα μιλαμε για συνημιτονο δηλαδη δε ξεπερναμε τη μοναδα
Η μονη εξαιρεση ειναι αν θεωρητικα κ μονο οι 2 καταναλωσεις ισχυος ειναι ισες πραγμα που στο εναλασσομενο δε συμβαινει
Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Μιας και ο συντελεστης ισχυος ειναι ο λογος ενεργης ισχυος προς φαινομενης ισχυος δηλαδη ο λογος προσκείμενης προς υποτείνουσα  τριγωνομετρικα
> Τοτε υποχρεωτικα μιλαμε για συνημιτονο δηλαδη δε ξεπερναμε τη μοναδα
> Η μονη εξαιρεση ειναι αν θεωρητικα κ μονο οι 2 καταναλωσεις ισχυος ειναι ισες πραγμα που στο εναλασσομενο δε συμβαινει
> Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα



 δηλαδη τι εννοεις να ειναι ισες και πως θα ειναι διαφορετικος δηλαδη;

----------


## spirakos

> δηλαδη τι εννοεις να ειναι ισες και πως θα ειναι διαφορετικος δηλαδη;



Ισες = Να εχουν το ιδιο νουμερο..Τι δε καταλαβες?
S->Φαινομενη Ισχυς(Πραγματικη,VA)=P->Ενεργη(Watt)+Q->Αεργη(VAr)
Eπισης ολο αυτο επαληθευεται κ με το πυθαγορειο θεωρημα(ως υποτεινουσα η S)
Επισης και ο ευκολος τροπος να υπολογισεις το συνημιτονο

----------


## tzitzikas

S=P+j*Q (μιγαδικός αριθμός)
μετρο S=|S|=τετραγωνική ρίζα(P στο τετράγωνο + Q στο τετράγωνο) <------ το μέτρο της S μετρέτιαι σε VA.
για να είναι συνφ=1 θα πρέπει η άεργος ισχύς να ειναι 0 (μόνο σε καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο. Στην πράξη αυτό δεν γίνεται ποτέ)

----------


## spirakos

Οποτε ΟΧΙ δεν υπαρχει τετοια ειδικη περιπτωση οπου ο συντελεστης ισχυος να μην ειναι το συνφ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ισες = Να εχουν το ιδιο νουμερο..Τι δε καταλαβες?
> S->Φαινομενη Ισχυς(Πραγματικη,VA)=P->Ενεργη(Watt)+Q->Αεργη(VAr)
> Eπισης ολο αυτο επαληθευεται κ με το πυθαγορειο θεωρημα(ως υποτεινουσα η S)
> Επισης και ο ευκολος τροπος να υπολογισεις το συνημιτονο



αδελφε το τριγωνο ισχυος το γνωριζω...εγω ρωταω ποτε το power factor ειναι διαφορετικο απο το cosineΦ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ΟΚ οποτε δεν υπαρχει...

----------


## spirakos

ΠΟΤΕ
Κατι αλλο θες να μαθεις πιστευω και το ρωτας λαθος
Μηπως εννοεις αν υπαρχει διαφορα μεταξυ επαγωγικης και χωρητικης απωλειας?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ΠΟΤΕ
> Κατι αλλο θες να μαθεις πιστευω και το ρωτας λαθος
> Μηπως εννοεις αν υπαρχει διαφορα μεταξυ επαγωγικης και χωρητικης απωλειας?



οχι ο η ερωτηση ειναι ακριβως αυτη!ο  λογος που το ρωταω ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια

----------


## nveli

ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ



δηλαδη πρεπει να ισχυει η αρχη της επαλληλιας...

----------


## spirakos

> ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ



Σωστα.
Αυτα που ειπα ειναι με δεδομενα τα παραπανω οπου εκει χρειαζεται υπολογισμος και διορθωση συνφ
Πιθανων να εννοει μια τετοια περιπτωση

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ



σ ευχαριστω αυτο ηθελα...υπαρχει τροπος υπολογισμου σε αυτην την περιπτωση;

----------


## nveli

ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2)

----------


## safetec

συνημιτονο φ εινε ο τριγονομετρικος αριθμος που εκφραζει την γωνια τασης και εντασεις παραδεκτο συνημητονο για την δεη εινε το 0.85 - 1  εχουμε 2 ιδον συνημιτονα το επαγωγικο το οποιο οφηλετε σε επαγωγικα φωρτια ( μοτερ - μετασχηματιστες) και το χωριτικο το οποιο οφειλετε σε πηκοτες) 

σινιθος εχουμε επαγογικο κακο συνημιτονο  με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε αεργη ισχηη ( εινε ισχηης που χανετε με την μορφη θερμοτητας την καταναλονουμε αλλα εινε αχρηστη και μονο ζυμια κανει ) ο τυπος της πραγματικης ισχιος εινε      N πραγματικη = v (bolt ) epi A (amper) epi συν φ    σε 1φασικα κυκλωματα σε τριφασικα εινε ο ιδιος τυπος μονο που πολαπλασιαζομε ολλο αυτο επι ριζα 3  ( εινε 1.75 η ριζα 3 ) 

κακο χωριτικο εχουμε μονο οταν εχουμε εγκαταστισει πεδιο αντισταθμισεις ισχιος και δεν το εχουμε ριθμισει  το πεδιο σοστα ( δεν εινε σοστο το c/k ) KAI εχουν κουμποσει παραπανο πηκνοτικες μοναδες ... αυτο εινε κακο για μας αλλα καλο για την δεη γιατι της παραπανο φορες το συνημητονο της εινε χαλια !!!

----------


## FILMAN

> σινιθος εχουμε επαγογικο κακο συνημιτονο με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε αεργη ισχηη ( εινε ισχηης που χανετε με την μορφη θερμοτητας την καταναλονουμε αλλα εινε αχρηστη και μονο ζυμια κανει )



 Είσαι επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρολόγος, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## safetec

> Είσαι επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρολόγος, έτσι δεν είναι;



ναι  :Smile:  

βασικα μου αρσει να διαβαζω συνεχεια βιβλια και να ψαχνομε και να βοιθαω για αυτο ειμε εδω .... 

εσυ συναδελφος ????

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> οχι ο η ερωτηση ειναι ακριβως αυτη!ο  λογος που το ρωταω ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια



   Καλημέρα σε όλους
   Παναγιώτη_ (Λυκιδευς_)
  Για περίμενε στο ακουστικό σου, γιατί ενδεχόμενα να έχει << λάκκο η φάβα >>

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2)



 *Νίκο (nveli)* φίλε καλέ, για πες μερικά πράγματα:.
  Α) στο 11 post αναφέρεις αυτά <<ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ >> ερωτώ τι εννοείς με αυτό << ημιτονοειδή διέγερση >>φέρε ένα παράδειγμα πηγής και κατανάλωσης.
  Β)στο 15 post αναφέρεις αυτά << ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2) >>ανάφερε τι είναι ΣΙ, sqr και THD.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> συνημιτονο φ εινε ο τριγονομετρικος αριθμος που εκφραζει την γωνια τασης και εντασεις παραδεκτο συνημητονο για την δεη εινε το 0.85 - 1  εχουμε 2 ιδον συνημιτονα το επαγωγικο το οποιο οφηλετε σε επαγωγικα φωρτια ( μοτερ - μετασχηματιστες) και το χωριτικο το οποιο οφειλετε σε πηκοτες) 
> 
> σινιθος εχουμε επαγογικο κακο συνημιτονο  με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε αεργη ισχηη ( εινε ισχηης που χανετε με την μορφη θερμοτητας την καταναλονουμε αλλα εινε αχρηστη και μονο ζυμια κανει ) ο τυπος της πραγματικης ισχιος εινε      N πραγματικη = v (bolt ) epi A (amper) epi συν φ    σε 1φασικα κυκλωματα σε τριφασικα εινε ο ιδιος τυπος μονο που πολαπλασιαζομε ολλο αυτο επι ριζα 3  ( εινε 1.75 η ριζα 3 ) 
> 
> κακο χωριτικο εχουμε μονο οταν εχουμε εγκαταστισει πεδιο αντισταθμισεις ισχιος και δεν το εχουμε ριθμισει  το πεδιο σοστα ( δεν εινε σοστο το c/k ) KAI εχουν κουμποσει παραπανο πηκνοτικες μοναδες ... αυτο εινε κακο για μας αλλα καλο για την δεη γιατι της παραπανο φορες το συνημητονο της εινε χαλια !!!



 Γιάννη (*safetec*) φίλε καλέ, για πες μου
   Αναφέρεις αυτά 1) <<  εχουμε 2 ιδον συνημιτονα το επαγωγικο το οποιο οφηλετε σε επαγωγικα φωρτια ( μοτερ - μετασχηματιστες) >> για το 1) ερωτώ το επαγωγικό συνημίτονο το διαφοροποιεί ο Μ/Σ ,σαν  άφορτη λειτουργία του ; ανάλογα με το φορτίο που τροφοδοτεί ; αδιάφορο τι φορτίο τροφοδοτει;  
  Για να ξεχωρίζομε τα  << 2 ιδον συνημιτονα >> τους έχομε δώσει κανένα συμβατικό όνομα;

  2) <<κακο χωριτικο εχουμε μονο οταν εχουμε εγκαταστισει πεδιο αντισταθμισεις ισχιος και δεν το εχουμε ριθμισει το πεδιο σοστα ( δεν εινε σοστο το c/k ) KAI εχουν κουμποσει παραπανο πηκνοτικες μοναδες ... αυτο εινε κακο για μας αλλα καλο για την δεη γιατι της παραπανο φορες το συνημητονο της εινε χαλια !!!>>
  για το 2 ) ερωτώ, α) τι είναι αυτά << c/k >>; β) << αυτο εινε κακο για μας >> σε τι θα μας βλάψει αν σε μια -υποθετική περίπτωση- τροφοδοτήσομε με τριφασικό δίκτυο με Uπ = 400 V  ιδανικούς πυκνωτές ( cos φ = 0 ) συνδεδεμένους ομοιόμορφα κατά τρίγωνο ισχύος 69300 ΚVR, οι οποίοι (πυκνωτές ) απέχουν από το μετρητή 50m  και η διατομή των χάλκινων αγωγών είναι 25mm²η δε θερμοκρασία των αγωγών είναι 20° C
  γ) << αλλα καλο για την δεη >> είναι καλό για όλη τη διάρκεια του 24 ώρου ή υπάρχουν και ώρες που δε θα το ήθελε αλλά εξ ανάγκης το δέχεται γιατί ενδεχόμενα έχει τις αδυναμίες της;

----------


## FILMAN

> ναι  
> 
> βασικα μου αρσει να διαβαζω συνεχεια βιβλια και να ψαχνομε και να βοιθαω για αυτο ειμε εδω .... 
> 
> εσυ συναδελφος ????



Ούτε μάγος να ήμουνα, εεεεεεεε;
Ερωτήσεων συνέχεια:

Μήπως είσαι και ξανθός;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> *Νίκο (nveli)* φίλε καλέ, για πες μερικά πράγματα:.
>   Α) στο 11 post αναφέρεις αυτά <<ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ >> ερωτώ τι εννοείς με αυτό << ημιτονοειδή διέγερση >>φέρε ένα παράδειγμα πηγής και κατανάλωσης..



απ οτι εχω καταλαβει η ημιτονοειδης διεγερση αναφερεται στο ημιτονοειδες σημα εισοδου...δηλαδη αυτο που βλεπουμε στην καθημερινοτητα μας...η απεικονιση της τασης εισοδου ειναι  ημιτονοειδης

----------


## JOUN

> Ούτε μάγος να ήμουνα, εεεεεεεε;
> Ερωτήσεων συνέχεια:
> 
> Μήπως είσαι και ξανθός;



 Ε τωρα πιστευω το επιασε το υπονοουμενο..

----------


## nveli

> *Νίκο (nveli)* φίλε καλέ, για πες μερικά πράγματα:.
>   Α) στο 11 post αναφέρεις αυτά <<ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ >> ερωτώ τι εννοείς με αυτό << ημιτονοειδή διέγερση >>φέρε ένα παράδειγμα πηγής και κατανάλωσης.
>   Β)στο 15 post αναφέρεις αυτά << ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2) >>ανάφερε τι είναι ΣΙ, sqr και THD.



ο συντελεστής ισχύος (ΣΙ) ορίζεται ως το πηλίκο της μέσης ισχύος προς τη φαινόμενη. Στην ειδική περίπτωση που έχουμε ημιτονοειδή διέγερση σε ένα γραμμικό φορτίο, δηλαδή δεν έχουμε αρμονικές, ο ΣΙ ισούται με το συνημίτονο της γωνίας μεταξύ τάσης/έντασης. Στην γενική περίπτωση που η ισχύς δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της θεμελιώδους συχνότητας αλλά και των αρμονικών ο ΣΙ δεν ισούται με το συνημίτονο της γωνίας μεταξύ θεμελιώδους τάσης/έντασης.

ημιτονοειδής διέγερση εννοώ αυτό που κατάλαβε ο Λυκιδευς, μη ημιτονοειδής είναι τα υπόλοιπα (τρίγωνο, πριόνι, τετράγωνο, arbitrary κτλ)

ΣΙ=συντελεστής ισχύος
sqr=τετραγωνική ρίζα
THD=ολική αρμονική παραμόρφωση

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα.
  Γιάννη (*safetec*) φίλε.
  1)Θα μου επιτρέψεις να κάνω αναδιατύπωση αυτού << ο συντελεστής ισχύος (ΣΙ) ορίζεται ως το πηλίκο της μέσης ισχύος προς τη φαινόμενη.>> ίσως προς το καλύτερο για να γίνεται καλύτερα κατανοητό από όλους μας, αναδιατυπώνω λοιπόν 
  ο συντελεστής ισχύος (ΣΙ) ορίζεται ως το πηλίκο της μέσης *πραγματικής*ισχύος προς τη φαινόμενη *ισχύ*.>>.
  2)Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν γνώριζα ότι, οι αρμονικές διαφοροποιούν το   cos φ – και σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό- γράψε όμως μερικά ακόμη: α)  ή  << THD >> τι τιμές μπορεί να πάρει γενικά και ειδικότερα στο << ρεύμα >> που έρχεται σπίτι μας, β) έχω ακούσει πως οι αρμονικές προκαλούν δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα και κατά πολύ περισσότερο η τρίτη αρμονική αν ναι και γνωρίζεις ανέφερε γιατί.   

  3) σε αυτό << ο συντελεστής ισχύος ισούται με το συνφ ΜΟΝΟ όταν έχουμε γραμμικά φορτία με ημιτονοειδή διέγερση, σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ, >> από το στο 11 δικό σου post
  α)Αν αδιαφορήσω τις αρμονικές – αν παίζουν στην προκειμένη και μόνο περίπτωση – ερωτώ όταν έχομε  ημιτονοειδή διέγερση από πηγή και καταναλωτή με συνδυασμό καταναλώσεων  R και C,  ο συντελεστής ισχύος *δεν* ισούται με το συν φ;.
  β) σ΄αυτό << σε μη γραμμικά φορτία ή μη ημιτονοειδείς διεγέρσεις ΔΕΝ ισούται με συνφ>> το << ή >>έχει την έννοια του διαζευκτικού η, ή εκ παραδρομής έγινε ή.

----------


## nveli

νομίζω ότι περιμένεις απάντηση από εμένα και όχι από τον safetec

1) Η μέση ισχύς λέγεται και πραγματική ή ενεργή
2) Οι αρμονικές δεν διαφοροποιούν το συνφ αλλά τον συντελεστή ισχύος. Το THD μπορεί να πάρει τιμές απο 5-50%, (υπάρχουν και ακραίες καταστάσεις του 100-200%)
Γενικά οι αρμονικές προκαλούν υπερθερμάνσεις σε καλώδια, μετασχηματιστές και κινητήρες και ειδικά η 3η και τα παράγωγα της (9η,15η,21η κτλ) που δεν αυτοαναιρούνται στον ουδέτερο όπως τα ρεύματα των 50Hz αλλά προστίθενται. Οπότε μπορεί να έχουμε συμμετρικό (αλλά μη γραμμικό) φορτίο σε μια εγκατάσταση και ενώ αναμένουμε να μην έχουμε ρεύματα στον ουδέτερο, στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει το ρεύμα των αρμονικών μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό των φάσεων. 
3) Άμα έχεις ημιτονοειδή τάση σε ένα δίκτυο με στοιχεία RLC (δηλαδή γραμμικά) τότε ο συντελεστής ισχύος ταυτίζεται με το συνφ.
Ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ=συνφ
Ημιτονοειδής τάση+μη γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ
Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ
Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+μη γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα .
  Νίκο (*nveli*).
  Έκανα λάθος! Και σε βάπτισα Γιάννη.
    << Η μέση ισχύς λέγεται και πραγματική ή ενεργή>> Πραγματική ή ενεργή ( δρώσα κατ΄ άλλους) μου ήταν γνωστά,  αλλά μέση δεν μου ήταν γνωστή.
  << Το THD μπορεί να πάρει τιμές απο 5-50%,>> Έστω  το THD είναι 10% ,τι θα βάλομε στον τύπο ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2) στη θέση του THD επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω στη θέση του sqr τίνος; Αριθμού την τετραγωνική ρίζα θα βάλομε;  <<Γενικά οι αρμονικές προκαλούν υπερθερμάνσεις σε καλώδια, μετασχηματιστές και κινητήρες και ειδικά η 3η>> << η 3>> για  50 hz θεμελιώδη είναι 150 hz;.
  << Ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ=συνφ
Ημιτονοειδής τάση+μη γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ
Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ
Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+μη γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ>>


  Το σύμβολο αυτό <> εννοεί το διάφορο; Και αν ναι λίγα περισσότερα για αυτό << Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ>> π.χ για τριγωνική τάση.
  << που δεν αυτοαναιρούνται>> (αρμονικές) γιατί;
 Για αυτό << μη γραμμικό φορτίο>> μέχρι τα τώρα γνώριζα ότι, στο γραμμικό φορτίο αν διπλασιαζόταν  η τάση, διπλασιαζόταν και η ένταση κ.κ.ε π.χ αντίσταση και μη γραμμικό φορτίο θεωρούσα π.χ κινητήρες, έκανα λάθος;

----------


## nveli

για THD=10% βάζεις 1+(10/100)^2 
η τρίτη αρμονική των 50Hz είναι 150Hz
με <> εννοώ διάφορο
δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με την αυτοαναίρεση των αρμονικών του τριγώνου
γραμμικά ονομάζονται τα φορτία που το ρεύμα που τα διαρρέει είναι γραμμική συνάρτηση της τάσης στα άκρα τους. Μη γραμμικά είναι αυτά που τα διαρρέει ρεύμα που δεν είναι γραμμική συνάρτηση της τάσης (πχ ημιαγωγοί λαμπτήρες φθορισμού/εκκένωσης).

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα .
  Νίκο (*nveli*).
  Με συμπαθής που θα σε κουράσω ακόμη,  απ΄αυτά τα μηνύματα έμαθα πράγματα που μου ήταν άγνωστα και επόμενο είναι να σε κουράσω σαν αρχάριος, ο αρχικός τύπος που έδωσες ήταν  
ΣΙ=συνφ/sqr(1+THD^2) μου εξήγησες πως μπαίνει στον τύπο το THD αλλά σε ρώτησα και αυτό << επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω στη θέση του sqr τίνος; Αριθμού την τετραγωνική ρίζα θα βάλομε;  >> γιατί είχες γράψει << sqr=τετραγωνική ρίζα >>.
  το THD με τι όργανα μπορούμε να την μετρήσομε και αν δεν μας δίνουν άμεση ένδειξη τι υπολογισμούς πρέπει να κάνομε για να φτάσομε στο  THD.
  << δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με την αυτοαναίρεση των αρμονικών του τριγώνου >> είναι 2 ερωτήσεις 1) << Το σύμβολο αυτό <> εννοεί το διάφορο; Και αν ναι λίγα περισσότερα για αυτό << Μη ημιτονοειδής τάση+γραμμικό φορτίο => ΣΙ<>συνφ>> π.χ για τριγωνική τάση.>> την οποία και συμπληρώνω, γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε σε αυτή την περίπτωση τριγωνική ας πούμε  τάση χωρίς αρμονικές, σε γραμμικό φορτίο να είναι  ΣΙ = συν φ, όπως στην ημιτονοειδή τάση την οποία και επισυνάπτω, από ηλεκ/γία Γ τόμος σελ 117 του ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη, τι διαφορές υπάρχουν;.
   2)Είχα γράψει <<που δεν αυτοαναιρούνται>> (αρμονικές) γιατί;>> και συμπηρώνω.
  Οι αρμονικές σε ένα τριφασικό ημιτονοειδές σύστημα 4 αγωγών με πηγή και κατανάλωση σε αστέρα δεν έχουν και αυτές  ημιτονοειδή μορφή και διαφορά φάσης 120° ώστε στον ουδέτερο να έχομε Ι=0;.
  Γράφεις <<3η και τα παράγωγα της (9η,15η,21η κτλ >> ερωτώ τα παράγωγα υπακούουν σε κάποιο τύπο και αν ναι σε ποιόν;.
  Ένας κινητήρας είναι γραμμικό ή μη γραμμικό φορτίο; .
  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nveli

για THD=10% ο παρανομαστής του κλάσματος είναι sqr((1+(10/100)^2)=1.005
το THD μετράται με αναλυτές ενέργειας και ποιότητας ισχύος.
δεν υπάρχει τρίγωνο χωρίς αρμονικές, αν αφαιρέσεις τις αρμονικές από ένα τρίγωνο καταλήγεις σε ημίτονο.
η 3η αρμονική είναι ημίτονο με φάση 3*φάση θεμελιώδους, άρα σε ένα τριφασικό σύστημα 4 αγωγών οι 3ες αρμονικές των φάσεων είναι συμφασικές και προστίθενται.
η x τάξης αρμονική μιας κυματομορφής με φάση φ, έχει φάση xφ 
οι κινητήρες είναι μη γραμμικά φορτία και παράγουν αρμονικές, αλλά συνήθως τους θεωρούμε γραμμικούς για την απλοποίηση των πράξεων.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα
  Νίκο (*nveli*).
  Με βοήθησες πολύ  να γνωρίσω πράγματα τα οποία δε γνώριζα, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τα κατάλαβα 100% , αλλά τα κατάλαβα 70%, αργότερα θα κάνω προσπάθεια να αφομοιώσω περισσότερα και αν κάπου κολλήσω θα ζητήσω βοήθεια.
  Και πάλι ευχαριστώ
  Για κοίτα και αυτά – αν δεν τα έχεις δει -και αν μπορείς κάνε κάτι.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50391.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50989

----------


## aktis

Αν και παλιό το θέμα ,όποιος έχει όρεξη  μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά στη wikipedia , είναι αναλυτικότατη 
( και για το τι γίνεται στα μη γραμμικά φορτία  με τις αρμονικές   ,   Distortion power factor  ) 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_factor

----------

